
The missing Facebook interface component for friend selection - keegan
http://labs.thesedays.com/2011/06/20/the-missing-facebook-interface-component-for-friend-selection/
======
keegan
A common problem we have as Facebook application developers is the need to
provide users with a way to select one or more of their friends and then
capture that selection. The Graph API can provide us with an array of the
user’s friends but there’s no official way to convert that array into an
interactive interface component. The These Days Facebook Friend Selector aims
to fill that requirement.

